
iPhone X pre-order - taheris
https://www.apple.com/shop/buy-iphone/iphone-x
======
WheelsAtLarge
They might be adding them in batches. My friend got one 2 hours after they
started selling them. It will be delivered a bit before Christmas.

------
iDesignBrands
Any customer reviews on iPhoneX ??? please share the link here!

------
noncoml
Sold out already

